# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Командировки в ЗУП проф

## lerikspb

Добрый вечер. Подскажите как настроить ЗУП чтобы можно было отразить командировки? Не могу найти их. 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.6.2237)Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.0 (3.0.24.125) Заранее спасибо.

----------


## avm3110

> чтобы можно было отразить командировки?


Отразить где? В неявках или же в начислениях? Кадровые приказы и документы начислений - разные вещи.

----------

